# Help nedded in Megapixel issue in Digital Cameras...



## go4saket (Dec 10, 2005)

Hello friends!

I was planning to buy a digital camera for myself, but needed help in the matter of megapixel issue. I actually wanted to know how much megapixel should I go for as price structure is not a issue. What actually is the difference between 5 MP and 7 MP camera. Is it just the size of the picture that differs or the quality also changes witha higer MP camera.

Please guide.

Thank you.


----------



## vijay_7287 (Dec 10, 2005)

ur choice depends most on ur budget

post back with ur budget


----------



## go4saket (Dec 10, 2005)

Budget is not a problem. I can take it upto 20K, but quality is what I want. I am not interested if a 7.2 MP gives the pic of the same quality but a larger size as 5 MP gives.


----------



## ishaan (Dec 11, 2005)

more megapixel=more quality

taken from some site:

'Megapixel: A measure of resolution that reflects the ability of a digital camera to record detail. The more megapixels a camera has, the more detail its images can contain and the more they can be enlarged without losing clarity.'


----------



## vijay_7287 (Dec 11, 2005)

well if u r sure of spendin 20k
then think no more , go buy the

Sony cyber-shot
DSC-p200

cost = Rs 20500


----------



## puja399 (Dec 11, 2005)

ishaan said:
			
		

> more megapixel=more quality


Not necessarily. Quality does not mean just more pixels, u need to identify ur need, that is, what would be the print sizes. People who buy compact digicams generally don't use it for professional purposes, and 6X4 or 5X7 inch prints are mostly enough for them. Allowing some cropping, 5 MP cam is more than enough for them.  5 MP digital image can be printed to even 11X17 inch size, so higher MP generally means wasted money. Rather u should focus on other more important features like optical zoom, hot shoe support, RAW format support, support for coversion lense, manual control, better presets etc. Also matters like the lense quality (Nikon is the best) counts. 

Moreover, u shld remember that digicams are unlike film cams, and are prone to damage, and higher capacity CCD = wider holes in ur pocket, in case the CCD gets corrupted!!!!


----------



## goobimama (Dec 12, 2005)

Sony DSC P200. As a rule, go for brand first, then megapixel value. The higher the megs, the better the image quality (and also the increase in image size).


----------



## goobimama (Dec 12, 2005)

Forgot to mention it does not always mean that higher megs mean higher quality, its just in most cases.


----------



## nil_3 (Dec 12, 2005)

Larger megapixel means you have the option to enlarge your picture much more. in 5MP camera(i own nicon coolpix 5900 costing around Rs. 14000/- in grey market in kolkata) you can get an excellent 8-6 picture. if you generally not need a pix larger than 8-6 then go for a 5mp. wasting money on a camera larger than 5mp is unnecessary. moreover if you ever need a pic larger than 8-6 in future, you can safely enhance it by using a software "genuine fractals" which is a plug-in of Photoshop.


----------



## tuxfan (Dec 12, 2005)

I agree with nil_3 and envy him for having coolpix 5900  I have 5200. For normal printing, 5MP is good enough. 

However, for 20K you may get 7MP cameras. Go for it. Bigger pics are always welcome. You can always resize the pictures and make them smaller. Can't make them bigger without some quality loss.

However, MP count is just one of the things. Also look at other features, colour reproduction, battery life, screen size, inbuilt memory, type of compatible memory card, cost of memory card, etc. Having an authorised service center nearby also helps.


----------



## ishaan (Dec 12, 2005)

@puja399

he was just askin about megapixel not other stuff....so keeping all other things constant, in a digicam wont u prefer a higher megapixel if price is not an issue?

suppose everything else is same, one is 5megapixel one is 7 wont u go for the 7..


----------



## janitha (Dec 12, 2005)

puja399 said:
			
		

> ishaan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I own a Nikon Coolpix 5700 for the last 2-3 years. I have been using film SLR systems for several years (mostly Canon). Nikon is of course good. But on what count do you say Nikon is the best. BTW have you ever seen or heard of the L series lenses from Canon?


----------



## godzi_85 (Dec 12, 2005)

you can go for the panasonic lumix Fz5 

5 MP /12x optical zoom.. 
and its for 18k.. from JJmehta... 
damn good buy!!!


----------



## puja399 (Dec 12, 2005)

ishaan said:
			
		

> @puja399
> 
> he was just askin about megapixel not other stuff....so keeping all other things constant, in a digicam wont u prefer a higher megapixel if price is not an issue?
> 
> suppose everything else is same, one is 5megapixel one is 7 wont u go for the 7..



If he has got money to burn, let him have a digicam of 12 MP or more, why stop at 7, why should I care??!!! But what I said is based on what I believe, and I believe that running after higher megapixels may not be the best thing to do, when someone is trying to buy a camera, its our duty to suggest whats best, thats what the forum is for. We seldom buy digicams every other day!!! 



			
				janitha said:
			
		

> Nikon is of course good. But on what count do you say Nikon is the best. BTW have you ever seen or heard of the L series lenses from Canon?



I confess that I am not a lense specialist or even a pro-photographer, and what I said is based on various journals and web-articles. Perhaps u can enlighten us on the matter and tell us on what basis u consider that canon lenses r better than nikon. BTW, I guess u can't buy canon L-series lense with a budget of 20K as go4saket indicated,  as I guess those lenses require a dSLR cam where the body only costs 50K or more, so what do ya say?


----------



## janitha (Dec 12, 2005)

puja399 wrote
I confess that I am not a lense specialist or even a pro-photographer, and what I said is based on various journals and web-articles. Perhaps u can enlighten us on the matter and tell us on what basis u consider that canon lenses r better than nikon. BTW, I guess u can't buy canon L-series lense with a budget of 20K as go4saket indicated,  as I guess those lenses require a dSLR cam where the body only costs 50K or more, so what do ya say?[/quote]

I actually commented *only* on your statement that Nikon lenses are best. Pl see the italics in the quote in my post. In fact Nikon used to be a cult like name, especially in India. And I did'nt advocate any brand like Canon but just cited an example. And there are brands like Carl Zeiss which even good compact digital cameras use.


----------



## janitha (Dec 12, 2005)

[/quote]I confess that I am not a lense specialist or even a pro-photographer, and what I said is based on various journals and web-articles. Perhaps u can enlighten us on the matter and tell us on what basis u consider that canon lenses r better than nikon. BTW, I guess u can't buy canon L-series lense with a budget of 20K as go4saket indicated,  as I guess those lenses require a dSLR cam where the body only costs 50K or more, so what do ya say?[/quote]

I actually commented *only* on your statement that Nikon lenses are best. Pl see the italics in the quote in my post. In fact Nikon used to be a cult like name, especially in India. And I did'nt advocate any brand like Canon but just cited an example. And there are brands like Carl Zeiss which even good compact digital cameras use.


----------



## ishaan (Dec 13, 2005)

anyways, tell us wich 1 u got finally dude...


----------



## go4saket (Dec 13, 2005)

still got to decide, but will surely let you guys know the model and the make. Thankyou so much for all your help...


----------



## aadipa (Dec 13, 2005)

I just checked and Nikon S4 looks good - 5MP, 10x Optical Zoom.

Canon S2 IS is at higher end, and so is Sony DSC-H1


----------



## go4saket (Dec 13, 2005)

Sorry to trouble you guys again, but it seems to be from this forum and also from what I came to know from a few of my friends, one thing is clear that a higer MP camera is useful only if you want to get a large size output. As my basic purpose is to click and save it in my comp, I have decided to go for a 5 MP camera, Sony in priroty. So now, can you guys guide me which is the best in 5 MP.

Thank you.


----------



## janitha (Dec 13, 2005)

go4saket said:
			
		

> Sorry to trouble you guys again, but it seems to be from this forum and also from what I came to know from a few of my friends, one thing is clear that a higer MP camera is useful only if you want to get a large size output. As my basic purpose is to click and save it in my comp, I have decided to go for a 5 MP camera, Sony in priroty. So now, can you guys guide me which is the best in 5 MP.
> 
> Thank you.



Sony 5.1 Mega pixel camera prices
DSC-T7     Rs. 23990
DSC-T3/33    Rs.20990
DSC-F88    Rs.17990
DSC-M1   Rs. 30990

These are all MRPs shown in their catalogue and definitely you will get them at lower prices, with bill and guarantee.
The specifications you can get from the Sony website. And all these have Carl Zeiss lenses.

V.Prem Kumar


----------

